# TannedGirl Portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Feedback/Critique appreciated.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Believe it or not, I practically registered with this site just to provide you with some feedback, astounded no one replied before me. 

Good news first? This is an excellent portrait! Great shading, good work on the hair...overall, a nice depiction of what apparently is a beautiful young woman.

Okay...now a little crit: if the shading on the eyes is uneven, what draws attention to that is the bigger issue of highlights. Where is your light source? I suspect from the upper left corner, but the left eye indicates the side. Also, the shading of that cleft (?) above her lip seems way too dark; other shading around her mouth and cheek seems too dark. Since she is, as titled, a tan (assuming Caucasian) woman, lacking an overall darker skintone or hue, some of the shading is looking more like dirt or smudges on her face. Her nose needs symmetry. Finally, a little more contrast in the hair...exaggerate a little to make her highlights *pop* and the shadows richer, deeper, would separate this from adequate to magnificent. 

My opinions. 

Good work! And keep it up!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi corydulos! Thank you so much for signing up to give me some feedback/critique. I much appreciate that. 

Thank you also for your honesty. I'm still practicing so I'm hoping to get better and better. In person, the drawing looks better and you can see the highlight's more clearly. Although, I do see that there are no highlight's in the eyes etc, I will keep that in mind when I start my next portrait. I do normally have highlight's on the eyes, nose, etc though. 
I also find the hair hard to do, still practicing on that. That's probably the best hair i've ever done so far haha. But yeah more highlights would look better. 

Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

hi sara - nice job on this, just keep it up! contrast is key 
and yep photographing art can be tricky


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Jeff! Thank you so much! Yeah it is kind of difficult. I shall keep practicing. Thanks again!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@chanda95 - Thank you!


----------



## BlackVulture (May 6, 2013)

Hey there Sarah , brilliant work !
Everything was perfectly carried out - 
Allow me to point out that as my friend there corydulos said that the region above the mouth was a little bit over-shaded which created an image of suspense. I hope you keep that in consideration and I must admit you're on the right lane ! 
Cheers!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

BlackVulture said:


> Hey there Sarah , brilliant work !
> Everything was perfectly carried out -
> Allow me to point out that as my friend there corydulos said that the region above the mouth was a little bit over-shaded which created an image of suspense. I hope you keep that in consideration and I must admit you're on the right lane !
> Cheers!


Thank you very much Yeah ill keep that in mind, thank you again!


----------

